
Deposits.org API Access - penfold27
Our startup has interest bearing product data worldwide from P2P, banks, etc. We are looking to reach out to the Hacker news community if we were to open this up if their is any demand for API access for developers. Im certain it could be used in numerous applications but am wondering your thoughts for consideration?
======
nowprovision
Serious businesses with algos that need snapshot "now" views of this
information will probably get this information from a financial data provider
I imagine, Bloomberg? Reuters? or give relative infrequency of change (max few
times a day?) perhaps internally by feeds managed by their own
researcher/analysts.

I can could see some use for non-trading researchers and analysts, or even on
the trading side for very small shops, by being able to grab historical
information, perhaps applying some aggregation over the data too, but surely
it's already available. Where do you get the data from?

